# northumberland ?



## gareth taylor (Aug 13, 2015)

anyone holiday there much ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2015)

lots of people i suppose

http://www.visitnorthumberland.com/


----------



## gareth taylor (Aug 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> lots of people i suppose
> 
> http://www.visitnorthumberland.com/


 thanks for info


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> anyone holiday there much ?


I don't holiday there, but visit quite a bit as it's not too far from me.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 13, 2015)

I live there !
What do you want to know, gareth taylor ?


----------



## gareth taylor (Aug 13, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> I live there !
> What do you want to know, gareth taylor ?


 old castles is a sad hobby of mine !


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 13, 2015)

coastal or inland fortifications ?  there are plenty around dating from Roman to *almost* modern, ruins and still lived in.

Ranges from the Hadrian's Wall and associated Roman forts, past the Reivers era up to Bamburgh and Lindisfarne, which are both "habitable".


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Bamburgh


Old!? This must be one of the newest castles in the world!


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 13, 2015)

Bamburgh has some very old roots, sat up on that there rock ! I'll admit it has been "modernised" but having abseiled down on the inland side, still a defensive site.




gbw - Bamburgh par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Sirena (Aug 13, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> old castles is a sad hobby of mine !


Northumberland has more castles than any other county, apparently....

Not counting the Peel Towers.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 13, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Old!? This must be one of the newest castles in the world!


It featured in the film 'El Cid' so it must be 11th century at least...


----------



## gareth taylor (Aug 13, 2015)

Sirena said:


> Northumberland has more castles than any other county, apparently....
> 
> Not counting the Peel Towers.


 and good pubs to boot I hope as well


----------



## AysaCloudsinger (Aug 13, 2015)

Twice a year we stay up in northumberland. Love it. Its a vast county too with so much variety. Glorious beaches, castles, lindisfarne, market towns, hadrians wall, forests, lakes, hills. 
Thankfully the county's identity, accent and culture has managed to stay free from this 'geordie' shit which has plagued the north east for the last 20 years (i.e. the perception that newcastle IS the north east and that geordies are canny and all that and like drinking and shagging and partying).


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 14, 2015)

Been there on holiday twice. It's excellent. 

What AysaCloudsinger says is spot on. But I would add there are some great pubs and places to eat and that the lack of a formal tourist industry is a massive plus in comparison to (for example) the Lakes. 

In short - go.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2015)

I want to go to see Vindolanda but staying up there is astoundingly expensive.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 14, 2015)

Camping, Youth Hostels or B&B further away and use the AD122 bus service.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Camping, Youth Hostels or B&B further away and use the AD122 bus service.


I can't walk very well. We have to have a real room and use a car and even the places further away were tons of money, though tbh I don't fancy a two hour drive anyway. Your suggestions would be fine for a lot of people though, plus getting a taxi can make some places easier to visit if they're not on a bus route.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 14, 2015)

We had a week in Northumberland at the end of May and loved it!
Would recommed the walk along the coast from Craster to Dunstanburgh Castle and back.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 14, 2015)

There are quite a number of small hotels in locally in Haltwhistle and Greenhead. Carlisle and Hexham are both less than half an hour away, although Newcastle / Gateshead are just about an hour.
Try out of the main summer season for a deal ...


----------



## scifisam (Aug 14, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> There are quite a number of small hotels in locally in Haltwhistle and Greenhead. Carlisle and Hexham are both less than half an hour away, although Newcastle / Gateshead are just about an hour.
> Try out of the main summer season for a deal ...


Ah, see, that is another thing I can't do for a couple of years; my daughter's school stuff (mocks after every half term) means I can only really go away in the summer -  we'd have to do an overnight stop-off to get to Northumberland so it's not a short trip. 

I did look at those areas even though for a countryside holiday a countrysideish location is really what I want. Hexham or Carlisle would have been absolutely fine but cost a fortune. 

I know I'm awkward, albeit unintentionally, but it's still surprising the rates they charge, at least in the summer - more than anywhere else I've looked at, even Dorset, Cornwall, etc.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 14, 2015)

Avoid the coast road between Whitley Bay and Blyth.  It's a bit grim. 

But after that, heading North, the coast begins to get really pretty....


----------



## AysaCloudsinger (Aug 18, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> There are quite a number of small hotels in locally in Haltwhistle and Greenhead. Carlisle and Hexham are both less than half an hour away, although Newcastle / Gateshead are just about an hour.
> Try out of the main summer season for a deal ...


I like haltwhistle. Its not touristy at all. In fact its probably a relatively poor town.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 19, 2015)

Been to Northumberland many times over the years and always enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 19, 2015)

scifisam said:


> I want to go to see Vindolanda but staying up there is astoundingly expensive.



Quite a few good and inexpensive bunkhouses springing-up there now.  Although I usually camped.


----------



## AysaCloudsinger (Aug 19, 2015)

Sirena said:


> Avoid the coast road between Whitley Bay and Blyth.  It's a bit grim.
> 
> But after that, heading North, the coast begins to get really pretty....


Lovely train to ride up to edinburgh too. The a1, the coast road and the rail line follow a similar route.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 19, 2015)

I've been to Seahouses. It's a lovely place with a fantastic beach.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 19, 2015)

Dunstanburgh - castle and beach




gbw - Dunstanburgh Castle par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 19, 2015)

I was born there, in Ashington, and regularly travel back to see family and friends. Lovely place. The thing i miss most is the castles and the the rocks at Cresswell, including the fossilised tree's in the cliff face.
.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 19, 2015)

Just got back this morning!

Dunstanburgh castle,Walked there from Craster, easy cheap parking, easy walk (2 1/2 miles), pub, ice cream van. Busy for Northumberland in August on a Sunday afternoon but not busy compared with down south. Watched a pod of dolphins for about 20 minutes from our picnic spot at the castle. 












Beadnell Bay, as you see deserted, 7 miles of sand, once was an industrial wasteland of open cast mining now returned to nature.





Would recommend for holidays, but sh, don't tell everyone.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Aug 19, 2015)

AysaCloudsinger said:


> Thankfully the county's identity, accent and culture has managed to stay free from this 'geordie' shit which has plagued the north east for the last 20 years (i.e. the perception that newcastle IS the north east and that geordies are canny and all that and like drinking and shagging and partying).



I have to admit I was at first confused by the above vitriol, then i noticed they were a Sunderland AFC supporter.

For anyone else not so sad and bitter as the above poster, the local train from Newcastle to Hexham is a nice little trip along the river.


----------



## AysaCloudsinger (Aug 20, 2015)

sunnysidedown said:


> I have to admit I was at first confused by the above vitriol, then i noticed they were a Sunderland AFC supporter.
> 
> For anyone else not so sad and bitter as the above poster, the local train from Newcastle to Hexham is a nice little trip along the river.


Eh? I live in county durham

Its a valid point. We have all been annexed into 'geordie land'. Geordie 'culture' was seen as amusing and fashionable from the mid 90s onwards. During that period:
- john hall gobbled up successful north east sporting clubs and relocated them to newcastle to become 'sporting newcastle', e.g. durham wasps. 
- created the joint city Newcastle-Gateshead because Gateshead had things Newcastle wanted - metro centre shopping, the sage music venue, the baltic art gallery etc.
- coined the term 'barcelona of the north' as if there was a geordie nation akin to the catalonians who sought independence 
- newcastle united fc fans were taught to believe they were entitled to success because they were the best in the world. Unfortunately when it didnt happen those 'entitled' fans started smashing up their own city and punching horses. 

It was probably all part of a movement to distract north easterners from the decimation of their heavy industry roots and jobs, mining and ship building culture and working class identity. 

Then for a propa laff a tv executive dreamt up 'geordie shore' where we all drink and shag loads. Lasses up here 'love the cock' and lads love drinking and pulling. 

Bitter? Nah. Just dislike the way the region i live in is treat and perceived. 

Any counter argument to my points? Care to deny them?


----------



## Sirena (Aug 20, 2015)

AysaCloudsinger said:


> Eh? I live in county durham
> 
> 
> Bitter? Nah. Just dislike the way the region i live in is treat and perceived.
> ...



My mother was most put out when we (North Shields) were ripped untimely from Northumberland and plonked in 'North Tyneside'.  She liked the old counties......   Her family had originally come from North Northumberland and she didn't like the 'Geordie' tag either.

But, back to Northumberland proper, a brilliant place to go is Cragside (http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/cragside/), the first house in the world to be lit by hydro-electricity and the home of Lord Armstrong (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Armstrong,_1st_Baron_Armstrong).

It's £15 but you can easily spend a day there....


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 20, 2015)

Sirena said:


> But, back to Northumberland proper, a brilliant place to go is Cragside (http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/cragside/), the first house in the world to be lit by hydro-electricity and the home of Lord Armstrong (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Armstrong,_1st_Baron_Armstrong).
> 
> It's £15 but you can easily spend a day there....



We went there too, very good, highly recommend it.


----------



## AysaCloudsinger (Aug 20, 2015)

Sirena said:


> My mother was most put out when we (North Shields) were ripped untimely from Northumberland and plonked in 'North Tyneside'.  She liked the old counties......   Her family had originally come from North Northumberland and she didn't like the 'Geordie' tag either.
> 
> But, back to Northumberland proper, a brilliant place to go is Cragside (http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/cragside/), the first house in the world to be lit by hydro-electricity and the home of Lord Armstrong (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Armstrong,_1st_Baron_Armstrong).
> 
> It's £15 but you can easily spend a day there....


Likewise my dad. Born in blaydon which was part of county durham back in the day. Now tyne and wear. 

Cragside is amazing. An absolute favourite.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Aug 20, 2015)

AysaCloudsinger said:


> Eh? I live in county durham



And you support a team from a small town east of Durham, as i mentioned.



AysaCloudsinger said:


> Its a valid point. We have all been annexed into 'geordie land'.



Picture the scene, a Sunderland fan on holiday. 

Spanish Barman - "_So where are you from_?"

Mackem - "_Sunderland, mara_"

Spanish Barman - "_Oh, thats near Newcastle?_"

Mackem - "_Fuck Off_"



AysaCloudsinger said:


> - newcastle united fc fans were taught to believe they were entitled to success because they were the best in the world. Unfortunately when it didnt happen those 'entitled' fans started smashing up their own city and punching horses.



Entitled 

We like to see our team giving 100%, to not suffer journey men or frauds, this then filters into us thinking that we are _entitled to success _by plonkers such as yourself.

Btw there was only one horse and the bloke failed to connect with it.



AysaCloudsinger said:


> It was probably all part of a movement to distract north easterners from the decimation of their heavy industry roots and jobs, mining and ship building culture and working class identity.



There are a few pockets of makems in north northumberland, they originated from scab families that went up to work whilst the locals were on strike.



AysaCloudsinger said:


> Bitter? Nah. Just dislike the way the region i live in is treat and perceived.



Aye, and that's all the fault of John Hall and NUFC, nothing to do with that small town chip on your shoulder


----------



## sunnysidedown (Aug 20, 2015)

Sirena said:


> My mother was most put out when we (North Shields) were ripped untimely from Northumberland and plonked in 'North Tyneside'.  She liked the old counties......   Her family had originally come from North Northumberland and she didn't like the 'Geordie' tag either.



afaia the term Geordie should only be applied to those born within the city walls of Newcastle, that it is now used to describe people from a much wider area is not much different from those that call themselves/are called Cockneys, some make a big deal about it, some don't.

I grew up on the North Tyneside/Blyth Valley borders, and was never a fan of Tyne & Wear so I used to always write Northumberland as my address.



Sirena said:


> But, back to Northumberland proper, a brilliant place to go is Cragside (http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/cragside/), the first house in the world to be lit by hydro-electricity and the home of Lord Armstrong (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Armstrong,_1st_Baron_Armstrong).
> 
> It's £15 but you can easily spend a day there....



Agreed, Cragside is a great place.

If you like camping/walking, getting a bus out from Newcastle to Greenhead on Hadrians Wall, then walking back east along the wall is well worth it, I used to wild camp but I think there is the odd camp sites not far from the track along the way back.


----------



## AysaCloudsinger (Aug 20, 2015)

sunnysidedown said:


> And you support a team from a small town east of Durham, as i mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunderland is a city. 

http://www.givemesport.com/534314-alan-pardew-will-be-happy-to-see-the-back-of-newcastle-united

Quick google of the words "newcastle" and "entitled".

John Hall did a lot of damage to sport in the north east. Newcastle falcons are shit. Ice hockey is dead in the region and the football club is supported by delusional idiots 2nd only to the scousers as the most despised fans in the land. Thank god durham cricket club came about after his reign of the jawdee nashun.


----------



## gareth taylor (Aug 22, 2015)

AysaCloudsinger said:


> Sunderland is a city.
> 
> http://www.givemesport.com/534314-alan-pardew-will-be-happy-to-see-the-back-of-newcastle-united
> 
> ...


 may pay visit to mackem land


----------



## AysaCloudsinger (Aug 29, 2015)

Off to stay berwick tomorrow for a week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 7, 2015)

I've stayed in Berwick on the way back from Scotland for the last two summers. I love it round there. The coast is wonderful. Managed to get the tides right for Holy Island this year

What happened to the Holywell Raider?


----------



## Supine (Sep 7, 2015)

pogofish said:


> Been to Northumberland many times over the years and always enjoyed it greatly.



I'm surprised you'd consider doing the same holiday twice


----------



## pogofish (Sep 7, 2015)

No holiday was exactly the same!


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 7, 2015)

Plenty of different things to see here in Northumberland ...


----------



## kebabking (Sep 10, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Plenty of different things to see here in Northumberland ...



I particularly enjoy dragging my family around obscure and barely existing archeological sites, and empty fields where the Scotch - or Lancastrians - got a mediaeval shoeing.

Yes these educational trips are conducted in stoney silence from the wife, and endless 'oh dad, this is so laaaaaaaammmmmeee.....' from my ungrateful children, but that's holidays.

isn't it...?


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2015)

Dubious sexual politics of the middle ages


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 11, 2015)

kebabking said:


> I particularly enjoy dragging my family around obscure and barely existing archeological sites, and empty fields where the Scotch - or Lancastrians - got a mediaeval shoeing.
> 
> Yes these educational trips are conducted in stoney silence from the wife, and endless 'oh dad, this is so laaaaaaaammmmmeee.....' from my ungrateful children, but that's holidays.
> 
> isn't it...?




dont worry. in a few years your kids will be torturing their kids with the same trips to drizzly moorsides and coming out with the same stuff


----------



## Sirena (Sep 11, 2015)

sunnysidedown said:


> afaia the term Geordie should only be applied to those born within the city walls of Newcastle, that it is now used to describe people from a much wider area is not much different from those that call themselves/are called Cockneys, some make a big deal about it, some don't.



It is usually argued that 'Geordie' comes from some historical event when North-Easterners supported some King George or other in some battle or other.

But Billy Connolly argued (convincingly, for me) that it comes from the time when all miners used the (Humphrey) Davey safety lamp to avoid explosions in the mines.  But North Easterners favoured the version developed by their local man: the (George) Stephenson safety lamp.

So, among the mining community they became known as 'Geordies'.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 12, 2015)

Sirena said:


> It is usually argued that 'Geordie' comes from some historical event when North-Easterners supported some King George or other in some battle or other.
> 
> But Billy Connolly argued (convincingly, for me) that it comes from the time when all miners used the (Humphrey) Davey safety lamp to avoid explosions in the mines.  But North Easterners favoured the version developed by their local man: the (George) Stephenson safety lamp.
> 
> So, among the mining community they became known as 'Geordies'.


I've only heard the Stephenson version myself - thought that was the accepted origin.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 12, 2015)

scifisam said:


> I've only heard the Stephenson version myself - thought that was the accepted origin.


Apparently it's a vexed question...

Why are people from Newcastle called ''Geordies''? | Notes and Queries | guardian.co.uk

quite a few saying it dated well before George Stephenson but no-one coming up with a pre-Stephenson source or quote.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 12, 2015)

scifisam said:


> I've only heard the Stephenson version myself - thought that was the accepted origin.



Apparently, it's a vexed question.

The 'Geordie' safety lamp was invented in 1815.  If you go to the online OED (Geordie, n. and adj. : Oxford English Dictionary), there are loads of illustrations  but none as far back as 1815.

And in the etymology section on Wiki (Geordie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), it mentions the George II hypothesis and the safety lamp one but gives no resolution.  But it does claim the earliest traced usage was 1823.

eta.  Sorry.  Confused double post....


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 13, 2015)

Near Vindolanda.


----------



## Elpenor (May 14, 2022)

I’m visiting for a week in early October, hoping the weather behaves itself. Stopping in a village called Belford. Handily close to the A1 and also to Bamburgh / Lindisfarne so seemed a good base. 

Will look back on the thread for suggestions but welcome the current urban opinions too 

I’ve never been to this part of the country - my parents were traumatised from their one visit when they camped and their tent flooded. I am renting a cottage so no such risk for me! 

As it’s the other side of the country from me, I have taken 2 weeks off. The first week will be a slow journey up from Devon to the North East. A night in Duxford and a visit to the Imperial War Museum and it’s Concorde. Then a night in Lincoln and the following day exploring the city which I’ve always wanted to visit. Lastly 3 nights in Sunderland (at a hotel by the football ground using Hilton points so “free”) which is on the metro line. I’ve never visited Newcastle either except when I did the Great North Run so I plan to visit there and also take a look at the Beamish museum. On my way back down south I’m pondering dropping in on Liverpool for a night but I’m conscious I’m now getting some distance from this threads topic so had better shut up


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 23, 2022)

Elpenor Northumberland is absolutely brilliant. Don't know what you are looking for but these are my recommends:


Ashington Mining Museum (make sure you see the Pitmen Painters exhibition) (also worth a walk round the town itself to see the history of a town that was the backbone of the organised working class.
Barter Books: superb second hand book shop in an old train station in Alnwick
Walk from Alnmoth to Warkworth Castle (beaches and walking from one castle to the next are all generally incredible. The beaches have always been really quiet when we've walked them and are stunning)
Lindisfarne Island (get the boat and see the puffins and seals and guillemots)
Kielder Observatory (a bit niche, but the lack of light pollution up there is amazing, especially if you live in Birmingham..)
Eat fish and chips at Seahouses or smoked kippers at Craster

Every time I go I wish I lived there. The people you meet in the alehouses etc are generally brilliant.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 23, 2022)

Id add Cragside, a country house of the finest kind with huge estate and loads of walks.

Simonside, if you like walls

Puffin Cruises from Amble harbour (good price, book by phone) and see puffins, seals and dolphins in the wild. Followed up with a fish and chips from the Harbour Fish Bar and ice cream at Spurellis.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 23, 2022)

Driving in Northumberland is like going back to the 70s for southern jessies, free parking practically everywhere, hardly any traffic, miles of empty roads


----------



## contadino (May 23, 2022)

Yeah, the Northumberland countryside and coastline is amazing. Proper big skies and fresh air.

There's a cycle route that follows the coast up from Newcastle which is just amazing - whether you're on a bike or on foot.
Whilst I wasn't overly impressed with Hadrian's Wall itself, the cycle route is one of the best I've done. Each of the little towns you pass thru are picturesque and the people are so welcoming.
The area around Craster/Dunstanburgh/Benthall is lovely.
Hindhope Linn in Kielder Park is very picturesque.
Someone I know was raving about star gazing from somewhere near Hexham.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 5, 2022)

Thanks for the superb recommendations. I’m currently planning out my trip to Pembrokeshire which is in 12 days time. But the suggestions I have above are more than enough to be going along with


----------



## hash tag (Jun 5, 2022)

I appreciate it's not Northumberland, but on your way through how about Durham & Whitby.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 5, 2022)

I have had a great time in Northumbria- stayed in tiny village near Bellingham so might be a bit inland for your trip.  Near the Hindhope Linn waterfall is a great stone circle, bit of a walk up but worth it. Elseden is a lovely village with a tiny cute tearoom where you can sit outside, cash only and a good meal can be had for under a fiver. Near the remains of an old gibbet too!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’m visiting for a week in early October, hoping the weather behaves itself. Stopping in a village called Belford. Handily close to the A1 and also to Bamburgh / Lindisfarne so seemed a good base.
> 
> Will look back on the thread for suggestions but welcome the current urban opinions too
> 
> ...


Are you looking for any specific recommendations?

If you’re staying in Sunderland then the area around Seaburn and Roker is good for beaches and food. If you’re going into Newcastle then it’ll probably be easier on the Metro. Also if you get an all zone day tickets that’s also valid on the Shields ferry, if you fancy the scenic route 

I've not been to Beamish for years, but that’ll probably take a full day to do properly. 

You can’t really go wrong in that part of Northumberland. Pick a village on the coast and it’ll probably be nice


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Are you looking for any specific recommendations?
> 
> If you’re staying in Sunderland then the area around Seaburn and Roker is good for beaches and food. If you’re going into Newcastle then it’ll probably be easier on the Metro. Also if you get an all zone day tickets that’s also valid on the Shields ferry, if you fancy the scenic route
> 
> ...


Thanks that’s very helpful particularly for the tips around Sunderland / Newcastle for my pre Northumbria part of the holiday.

My plan in Northumbria is to get in some walking along the coast, visit the castles, and the mining museum mentioned above sounds fantastic. 

I think there have been so many great suggestions already that I have plenty of options


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> I've not been to Beamish for years, but that’ll probably take a full day to do properly.


At least, depending on what day of course and how much is open.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 31, 2022)

My turn for Northumberland. Thinking of heading up mid October for a few nights and am considering staying in Blyth or Beal. Top of my list is Cragside. Lindisfarne and Bamburgh up there with the NE coast and maybe Berwick. I would love to nip across to Coldstream for an hour or two........


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 31, 2022)

hash tag said:


> My turn for Northumberland. Thinking of heading up mid October for a few nights and am considering staying in Blyth or Beal. Top of my list is Cragside. Lindisfarne and Bamburgh up there with the NE coast and maybe Berwick. I would love to nip across to Coldstream for an hour or two........


Id miss Blyth altogether, anywhere north of there is ok though


----------



## hash tag (Jul 31, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Id miss Blyth altogether, anywhere north of there is ok though



I was thinking of staying at commissioners quay. 🙄


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 31, 2022)

I had a lovely couple of days in Alnwick and Alnmouth last August.  But everywhere in Alnmouth stops serving food at 8.30/9. There was a parade of us   trying to find somewhere that would serve food at 8.55.  The place I was staying said no until one of them realised I was a guest there. Best butter chicken ever. Possibly because I was starving. 

I wasn't massively impressed by Alnwick Gardens.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I was thinking of staying at commissioners quay. 🙄


It’s fine there, but the rest of the town doesn’t have much going for it. They have other places at Amble and Alnwick which might be better placed for you?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2022)

Amble was a possibility, was looking for a hotel by the sea.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 2, 2022)

Amble has some great beaches, fantastic Puffin Cruises from the harbour, good car boot sale at weekends and a fab chippy (harbour fish bar) Not renowned for hotels though


----------



## hash tag (Aug 2, 2022)

Same chain; the Amble Inn. 
Does the harbour fish bar do anything vegetarian? A beach is not a deal breaker but looking forward to some coastal walks.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Same chain; the Amble Inn.
> Does the harbour fish bar do anything vegetarian? A beach is not a deal breaker but looking forward to some coastal walks.


Amble inn I have been past but never visited, it is out of the town center. Dont know about vegetarian options and harbour fish bar unlikely to cater . Must warn you that Amble is a town that was once a highly industrialised area (not anymore) and is only recently taking on a more modern feel. If you like ice cream Spirellis is worth a visit. Cragside you know about and I really like. Also inland and a good walk is Simonside, no facilities, good walk though. The coast from Amble harbour south along the beach is an interesting walk too, a bit tide dependant but worth it.
I know you like driving and the roads there I find great as they are so quiet compared to the south and you can park anywhere for nothing, like back to the 70s.
Hope you have a wonderful time


----------



## hash tag (Aug 2, 2022)

We like a bit of industry/engineering especially Victorian stuff. Also like places with an edgelands feel. It is because of the "driving" that I've a mind to visit coldstream.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2022)

Definitely Cragside for Victorian engineering 

Cambois and North Blyth beaches (other side of the river from Commissioners Quay) are quite industrial and are usually a lot quieter than the popular ones 



Depending on how much driving you want to do the Kielder forest drive might be worth a look too - Kielder Forest Drive


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 2, 2022)

Keep the tips coming


----------



## hash tag (Aug 3, 2022)

I have been to Kielder and will do it again, but thats for another day.
Also, cycled C2C twice, once off road once by road ( both fantastic ).
Whitehaven - South Shields and St Bees to Berwick


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 16, 2022)

How did you get on hash tag?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2022)

Oh sorry, its not for a while yet. We are off down South to sunny Poole next week. It will be a few weeks before heading up there.
I have been trying to make a list of places to stay but my heads in a mess at the moment and will book when I am recovered from my nights.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 17, 2022)

When do you go hash tag ?

I’m there from 30th September


----------



## hash tag (Aug 17, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> When do you go hash tag ?
> 
> I’m there from 30th September


Not totally sure yet, sept/Oct time being well. Got to get through next week first 😉


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 17, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Same chain; the Amble Inn.
> Does the harbour fish bar do anything vegetarian? A beach is not a deal breaker but looking forward to some coastal walks.


This one in amble does veggie and vegan.
I'd give seahouses a look if your up near beal/holy island. 





						Queens Plaice
					

Online ordering from Queens Plaice




					queensplaice.touchtakeaway.net


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 23, 2022)

Had a good reread of this thread  

I’ve got a rough idea of what to do on each day of my holiday now though I’ll expect to juggle things around to fit the tides

Are there any particular beaches I should try to get to for a walk. I see Alnmouth to Warkworth was recommended earlier on


----------



## hash tag (Aug 31, 2022)

I've just booked our stay.
Somewhere else I might try and get to is Berwick. I went there years ago and looked an interesting little place.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I've just booked our stay.
> Somewhere else I might try and get to is Berwick. I went there years ago and looked an interesting little place.


Can be quite rowdy on a night. But it is a nice place.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 31, 2022)

We've just booked for January next year. Cottage by the beach: cold, dark, wet/snow. Cannot wait.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 31, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> We've just booked for January next year. Cottage by the beach: cold, dark, wet/snow. Cannot wait.


Mrs tag won't do self catering. She hates the idea that she or even I might have to cook while we are on holiday. She loves the treat of a hotel breakfast.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 31, 2022)

Are there any local foods worth trying?


----------



## Raheem (Aug 31, 2022)

Kippers were supposedly invented in Craster, and there's a smokehouse there.

I'm currently in Northumberland, just fwiw.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 31, 2022)

Kippers are definitely out, for both of us.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Kippers are definitely out, for both of us.


That's so sad to hear


----------



## kebabking (Aug 31, 2022)

We had excellent Northumberland sausages from the Butcher in Wooler - a bit like Cumberland sausage, but a bit different.

Personally I'd just go for local produce rather than local food - fantastic seafood, great lamb from Cheviot...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Are there any local foods worth trying?








						Singing hinny - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2022)

kebabking said:


> We had excellent Northumberland sausages from the Butcher in Wooler - a bit like Cumberland sausage, but a bit different.
> 
> Personally I'd just go for local produce rather than local food - fantastic seafood, great lamb from Cheviot...


I think one or both may be veggie.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I think one or both may be veggie.


Ham and pease pudding stotties are out then


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Ham and pease pudding stotties are out then


Quorn ham and pease pudding? The woman I worked for on holy island made her own. I could eat it on its own. Was likes salt lick for horses .


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2022)

Maybe a veggie version of pan haggerty?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I think one or both may be veggie.


One veggie, the other no seafood of any description.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 31, 2022)

hash tag said:


> One veggie, the other no seafood of any description.


So pan haggerty. Google says the place to have this is the Northumberland Arms in Felton, although I have no first-hand experience.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 1, 2022)

Raheem said:


> So pan haggerty. Google says the place to have this is the Northumberland Arms in Felton, although I have no first-hand experience.


We are staying in Bamburgh; a 25 miles trip each way. Are these things really worth that?


----------



## Raheem (Sep 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> We are staying in Bamburgh; a 25 miles trip each way. Are these things really worth that?


You'll be able to get pan haggerty somewhere in Seahouses.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Are these things really worth that?


nope


----------



## hash tag (Sep 1, 2022)

Raheem said:


> You'll be able to get pan haggerty somewhere in Seahouses.


It's a different world, a different language to me.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 1, 2022)

I could easily spend most of a day at Bamburgh Castle, but I am a bit of a castle aficionado. A trip to the Farne islands from seahouses probably an all dayer too, cant remember the name of the old bloke who does the trips but hes locally well known (may have got a gong of some kind cant remember). Holy Island an all day trip too and tide dependant. Ross Sands just north of Bamburgh is supposed to be a fantastic beach but a slog to get to.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 1, 2022)

My pub recommendation for that area is The Ship Inn at Low Newton does veggie food too

parking can be a bit crap, good walks too


----------



## hash tag (Sep 1, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I could easily spend most of a day at Bamburgh Castle, but I am a bit of a castle aficionado. A trip to the Farne islands from seahouses probably an all dayer too, cant remember the name of the old bloke who does the trips but hes locally well known (may have got a gong of some kind cant remember). Holy Island an all day trip too and tide dependant. Ross Sands just north of Bamburgh is supposed to be a fantastic beach but a slog to get to.


Mrs Tag isn't good on small boats. When taking a trip to France do you land or just go round? How many hours out at sea are you?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Mrs Tag isn't good on small boats. When taking a trip to France do you land or just go round? How many hours out at sea are you?


Farne is a fair old trip so possibly not a good idea. North sea is ruff. The trips in Amble only go on good days as sea sickness can mean a boat full of puke, crying kids and angry parents


----------



## kebabking (Sep 1, 2022)

An excellent beach is Coldingham - 5 mile N of Berwick and in Scotlandshire - it's not the archetypal _Northumbrian_ beach of miles of endless sand, but a small, sheltered, very gently shelving cove. It has free parking, a beach cafe, toilets and is next to St Abbs head, site of yet another of the 7th century monasteries that made Northumbria the powerhouse of learning and artistic craft in Britain.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> We are staying in Bamburgh;


If you fancy a change from the coast you could head up one of the valleys from Wooler (College, Ingram/Breamish or Harthope). Maybe climb Cheviot if you’re feeling adventurous.

The further you go north west into the Cheviot Hills, the less people you see. It’s my favourite part of Northumberland


----------



## kebabking (Sep 2, 2022)

We had a holiday in College Valley. Loved it..


----------



## pogofish (Sep 2, 2022)

kebabking said:


> An excellent beach is Coldingham - 5 mile N of Berwick and in Scotlandshire - it's not the archetypal _Northumbrian_ beach of miles of endless sand, but a small, sheltered, very gently shelving cove. It has free parking, a beach cafe, toilets and is next to St Abbs head, site of yet another of the 7th century monasteries that made Northumbria the powerhouse of learning and artistic craft in Britain.



A good beach for finding sea glass IIRC, which seems to be a thing for some folk just now.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 2, 2022)

kebabking said:


> An excellent beach is Coldingham - 5 mile N of Berwick and in Scotlandshire - it's not the archetypal _Northumbrian_ beach of miles of endless sand, but a small, sheltered, very gently shelving cove. It has free parking, a beach cafe, toilets and is next to St Abbs head, site of yet another of the 7th century monasteries that made Northumbria the powerhouse of learning and artistic craft in Britain.


Its interesting you mention toilets 🤣


----------



## kebabking (Sep 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Its interesting you mention toilets 🤣



It's considered _sub-par_ for private citizens to take a dump on the beach.

(Insert your own joke/biting political commentary here...)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 2, 2022)

kebabking said:


> It's considered _sub-par_ for private citizens to take a dump on the beach.
> 
> (Insert your own joke/biting political commentary here...)


Thank goodness for that; how utterly disgusting, but will there be any shells? When we were down in Tyneham (you might be interested in this, hence link) we walked to a nearby beach 
and found the cap off of a torpedo on it!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 4, 2022)

Raheem said:


> So pan haggerty. Google says the place to have this is the Northumberland Arms in Felton, although I have no first-hand experience.


its a great pub actually. everyone brings their dogs in. decent scran


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 4, 2022)

BTW, some places still use beef dripping for cooking up there- a surprising amount I found- check before orderings obvs. some friends recommend Alnmouth for some reason- they went last year and loved it. Cant see the attraction myself but it was their first time doing a grand tour of the area and they thought it was great


----------



## Raheem (Sep 4, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> its a great pub actually. everyone brings their dogs in.


A pub full of dogs! How very wonderful!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> BTW, some places still use beef dripping for cooking up there- a surprising amount I found- check before orderings obvs. some friends recommend Alnmouth for some reason- they went last year and loved it. Cant see the attraction myself but it was their first time doing a grand tour of the area and they thought it was great


This is frequently a concern with chippies, especially in the wilds. I gather Ramsdens always uses dripping.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 4, 2022)

hash tag said:


> This is frequently a concern with chippies, especially in the wilds. I gather Ramsdens always uses dripping.


Yes they do. In fact you're hard pushed to find any that cook in vegetable oil in the north east.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Yes they do. In fact you're hard pushed to find any that cook in vegetable oil in the north east.


A vegetarian who is struggling to find a decent meal but can't even get veggie chips 😰 we coped in Thurso, we will cope anywhere.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 4, 2022)

hash tag said:


> A vegetarian who is struggling to find a decent meal but can't even get veggie chips 😰 we coped in Thurso, we will cope anywhere.


Found two..


----------



## Sue (Sep 4, 2022)

hash tag said:


> A vegetarian who is struggling to find a decent meal but can't even get veggie chips 😰 we coped in Thurso, we will cope anywhere.


Looks like reasonable options for a small place.



			https://www.happycow.net/europe/england/alnwick/


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Found two..
> View attachment 341002


I can't comment on their veggie credentials, but Carlo's has always been excellent whenever I've been


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2022)

Never that impressed with happy cow as they often list places with a single vegetarian or vegan option.


----------



## Sue (Sep 4, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Never that impressed with happy cow as they often list places with a single vegetarian or vegan option.


I find it really helpful. And I'd rather know about somewhere with one thing I can eat than end up with some crisps from the corner shop for dinner. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2022)

Sue said:


> I find it really helpful. And I'd rather know about somewhere with one thing I can eat than end up with some crisps from the corner shop for dinner. 🤷‍♀️


Yes, I agree, but I wouldn't normally consider anywhere without at least 2'veggie options. I'm very happy to search, online, every place in the area to keep Mrs tag fed n happy.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 8, 2022)

kebabking said:


> An excellent beach is Coldingham - 5 mile N of Berwick and in Scotlandshire - it's not the archetypal _Northumbrian_ beach of miles of endless sand, but a small, sheltered, very gently shelving cove. It has free parking, a beach cafe, toilets and is next to St Abbs head, site of yet another of the 7th century monasteries that made Northumbria the powerhouse of learning and artistic craft in Britain.


Someone I know went there and enjoyed it. I’m probably taking a day trip to the Scottish museum of flight near Haddington so maybe I’ll pop in on my way back


----------



## Riff (Sep 28, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Had a good reread of this thread
> 
> I’ve got a rough idea of what to do on each day of my holiday now though I’ll expect to juggle things around to fit the tides
> 
> Are there any particular beaches I should try to get to for a walk. I see Alnmouth to Warkworth was recommended earlier on


I was going to suggest Alnmouth, but also take a look at Druridge Bay.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 29, 2022)

Riff said:


> Druridge Bay.


Thats an interesting place. I remember 30 or so years ago when there was still some coal mining going on and it wasnt that great, the countryside backing it had a rumble of opencast mining and the old pit villages werent bulldozed. Now a load of landscaping has transformed it and places that were just industrial wasteland are wild countryside and agricultural land.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 29, 2022)

Riff said:


> Druridge Bay


Today:


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 29, 2022)

It's where we store all our banned posters 

Silliness aside, absolutely beautiful part of the world. Get yourself into the Cheviots and just behold.

My rightmove browsing location of choice


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Get yourself into the Cheviots and just behold.


Awful place, best avoided tbh


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 30, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Awful place, best avoided tbh


This is a good point. Yes, ugh, they're horrible. It'll make your eyes catch fire and it all smells like rotting hedgehog. Stay clear.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

To avoid using the car, this looks interesting. 








						Northumberland Coast and Castles - Visit Berwick
					

The Arriva X18 is a sightseeing tour of the spectacular coast and countryside between Berwick, Seahouses, Alnwick and Amble. The North Northumberland Coast is designated as an Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty, and a commentary* is provided on selected journeys every day to tell you about the...




					www.visitberwick.com


----------



## kebabking (Sep 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> To avoid using the car, this looks interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's well worth doing. Absolutely stunning, and it's wonderful being able to pay attention to the scenery, rather than the road.

Solid recommendation from me.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2022)

^^^ Elpenor ^^^


----------



## hash tag (Oct 3, 2022)

Dunstanburgh Castle, with a coastal walk from Craster looks interesting.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 3, 2022)

This is handy. Holy island crossing times, events etc. Illuminated sheep art installation to celebrate the Lindisfarne gospels. 








						Things to do | Visit Northumberland
					

Make memories that last a lifetime with unforgettable experiences. From savouring local seafood to getting to the heart of our culture, let us inspire you to see and do everything Northumberland has to offer.




					www.visitnorthumberland.com


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 6, 2022)

Well I’ve enjoyed a week here. 

Feel a bit castled out though. One of my highlights was the Woodhorn museum at Ashington, as recommended upthread by Smokeandsteam 

Up here is a long way away from me, so it may be a while before my next visit, it would be good to visit the interior next time though, don’t think I really ventured west of the A1


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2022)

It’s completely different further west, a lot more wild and remote (and less castles ). The further you go the less touristy it gets too


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Well I’ve enjoyed a week here.


Very pleased


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 6, 2022)

Just caught up with this thread ...
Elpenor - very pleased that you've had a good week.

I've been popping around to a number of different locations this past few months & not just in Northumberland.

[images from some most of these trips will appear - at some point - in here : GALAS, Visits and Other Special Events
which is arranged "almost" alphabetically]


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Well I’ve enjoyed a week here.
> 
> Feel a bit castled out though. One of my highlights was the Woodhorn museum at Ashington, as recommended upthread by Smokeandsteam
> 
> Up here is a long way away from me, so it may be a while before my next visit, it would be good to visit the interior next time though, don’t think I really ventured west of the A1


That infers you didn't make it to Cragside 😔


----------



## hash tag (Oct 16, 2022)

After a bit of a drive and checking in to hotel, we walked up pace hill and back this afternoon.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 17, 2022)

It's warm, it's sunny, it's beautiful, but goodness it's windy. Gusting at 50+ MPH 😮


----------



## hash tag (Oct 17, 2022)

Berwick on Tweed is a great place to visit for a day. Although very affordable, I'd not want to live there.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 17, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Berwick on Tweed is a great place to visit for a day. Although very affordable, I'd not want to live there.



Can I ask why?

I love Berwick, but Mrs K doesn't - I'm interested to know why others share her view?

Am I missing something, or do I see something others don't?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 17, 2022)

kebabking said:


> Can I ask why?
> 
> I love Berwick, but Mrs K doesn't - I'm interested to know why others share her view?
> 
> Am I missing something, or do I see something others don't?



There was a lot to see and do there which caught the eye and were interesting. Some great bridges, battlements, views, beaches etc. 
We saw some very nice and very affordable places to buy in agents windows but it felt a little depressed, run down and lacking in restaurants, pubs, culture and the like, but I'll be the first to admit I am spoilt for choice at home. I don't know what the health service is like there, it's quite hilly and I imagine it could get very cold and bleak. Transport links wouldn't be great and they haven't fallen out of love with the car yet...no pedestrian areas and free car parking in the centre, both long and short stay. Is the council looking after the town very well?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 17, 2022)

Ps. Mrs Tag said she likes the place but doesn't know if she would like to live there. Given her recent pronucements I would take that to mean no. Besides, I think she would have to travel a long way for work.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 17, 2022)

A substantial 6 bed town centre house for £500,000 😱 at home that would be £5million + 








						Check out this 6 bedroom semi-detached house for sale on Rightmove
					

6 bedroom semi-detached house for sale in Alannah House, Church Street, Berwick-upon-Tweed, TD15 for £495,000. Marketed by Edwin Thompson, Berwick-Upon-Tweed




					www.rightmove.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2022)

I really liked Lindisfarne castle. Things not previously mention; the Grace Darling Museum in Bamburgh and Barter Books down in Alnwick. Even in today's weather, Craster was lovely. Pleased we stayed in Seahouses and not Bamburgh as many more places to eat and drink.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2022)

If anyone is anywhere near Morpeth this is definitely worth a visit cracking atmosphere, brilliant staff, a happy hour and the foods not bad. As good a place as anywhere I have been. 
Home - Lollo Rosso

Thinking back, I was continually reminded of "When The Boat Comes In", the place names, the accents...I might have to sit down and watch it again.


----------

